# Yemme Loves Photographers



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm callin' you out.

Really, what is it about "photographers?" If we were so easy to define and compartmentalize then we'd really be quite boring.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 2, 2008)

Why are you shoutin&#8217; me out?... Why do you care?&#8230;. Mr. Ignore List!  Do tell!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 2, 2008)

I just find it entertaining that you concern yourself so much with photographers as a group. That's all.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I aim to entertain and learn... Care to share some examples that you&#8217;ve noticed.  Take your time, I'm gonna go eat dinner.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2008)

Mostly all of your threads in this sub-forum.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 3, 2008)

The reason why I am in this forum is because this is where I feel comfortable.  I mean I started out in Beyond the Basics.  I don&#8217;t have any technical photography issues at this time so I don&#8217;t need to bother anyone.  Is there is another playground that&#8217;s as much fun as this, please tell me.  Where should I be spending more of my time?


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2008)

can the rest of us get some links to exmaples - so we can follow this thread 
edit - or we could just look at Yem's started thread list


----------



## Yemme (Sep 3, 2008)

I do love photographers, old & new.  But my point in asking about them is to learn.  I like the list that people gave of who they think are the bomb.  Not many people look to other artists for inspiration or insight, I do.  There&#8217;s nothing to see Overread I promise.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 3, 2008)

And we love you too awww:hugs:


----------



## Battou (Sep 3, 2008)

Yemme, Don't let max get you down, it's all in good fun.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 4, 2008)

Max Powers


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 4, 2008)

Yemme said:


> The reason why I am in this forum is because...



I dunno what Alpha is saying cuz he made my ignore list a week or two ago but let me welcome you here a second time! You don't need to justify your reasonings for being here at all - to anyone! I find you fun, entertaining, adult, and willing to learn or admit that you don't know something if that's the case.

People like you (Yemme) make sites like this (TPF) fun places to be! 

Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, make you feel self-conscious, nor attack your spontaneity!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 4, 2008)

You guys are the best!  :hug::


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 4, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Mostly all of your threads in this sub-forum.


Does this then mean that, by starting this thread, Alpha loves Yemme?


----------



## Yemme (Sep 4, 2008)

:taped sh:


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2008)

I am so confused - and my ignor list is empty


----------



## Yemme (Sep 4, 2008)

You'll get it eventually..


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 4, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Does this then mean that, by starting this thread, Alpha loves Yemme?



Twas my first thought...


----------



## Alpha (Sep 4, 2008)

Love? I wouldn't go that far. Dunno her. At first glance though, she's not too shabby.


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Love? I wouldn't go that far. Dunno her. At first glance though, she's not too shabby.


 



ouch


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 4, 2008)

Overread said:


> I am so confused - and my ignor list is empty


 
Not to worry, Alpha will eventually do for you what he did for me... made my iggy list a while back.  I've really enjoyed the change in the feel of the club since I did that.  

If anyone feels that the quality of their experience at this club is lacking, use the iggy lists, they are often worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 4, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Love? I wouldn't go that far. Dunno her. At first glance though, she's not too shabby.



So what are you saying Alpha&#8230; You don&#8217;t do beginners&#8230;Newbies isn&#8217;t your thing&#8230;snob!:greenpbl:


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Not to worry, Alpha will eventually do for you what he did for me... made my iggy list a while back. I've really enjoyed the change in the feel of the club since I did that.
> 
> If anyone feels that the quality of their experience at this club is lacking, use the iggy lists, they are often worth their weight in gold.


 
but as they are digital codes - and they don't have a mass or weight - that makes the iggy lists totally worthless


----------



## Yemme (Sep 4, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Twas my first thought...



It wasn't mine... I thought he was just being Alpha.  Complex.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 4, 2008)

What's this iggy list???


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2008)

The ignor list - many here think Alpha is out to get on everyones list if he can 
it means his posts do not appear for you (if he is on your list) and I also belive contact (pms) from him don't work either 0 a way of ignoring a member


----------



## Yemme (Sep 4, 2008)

I would never do that to someone no matter how rude they are.  Everyone has their views in life and one should voice them, respectfully of course.  But that doesn&#8217;t always happen.  If you ignore you miss out on important instances.  Alpha is no threat he&#8217;s really cotton candy.


----------



## Overread (Sep 4, 2008)

cotton candy - somehow I have a feeling it would taste nicer than Alpha - though with a bit of ketchup and a deep frying he might turn out alright,.......... main dish deepfired alpha with ketchup and chips = dessert cotton candy!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 4, 2008)

I love Yemme!

Why? Just cuz I think he/she needs some love, goddamnit!!!!


----------



## usayit (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmmmm......


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know much about Yemme - seems nice enough to me, and shares my love for photography, so big up right there. 

But I got big love for Max, so whatever he says goes for me - it's probably funny, and most people here lack the humor chromosome.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 5, 2008)

it would be embarrassing if yemme is not a girl, since I used the purple heart smiley


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 5, 2008)

C677T said:


> it would be embarrassing if yemme is not a girl, since I used the purple heart smiley


 
 

Ah yes, the internetz, you have to love all that anonimity and false sense of security while typing away from behind a monitor.  I've had a chance to meet literally hundreds of people that I've exchanged with over the years (mostly car clubs, full contact martial arts and Brazilian jiu-jitsu forums) and made hundreds of friends world-wide.  

The vast majority are just the same face to face as on line, (basically just really nice and good people), however a few of the younger ones who consider themselves e-experts, e-brains or e-thugs (due to overly large e-balls), are always a laugh to see in real life and sadly, always a dissappointment.

As far as Yemme is concerned, I could easily see myself sharing a drink with him/her and having a fantastic conversation... and age and gender is completely unimportant, just by the personality they show here.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 5, 2008)

People actual use the ignore list? What assholes.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 5, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> People actual use the ignore list? What assholes.


 
Ok you made me spit coke on my screen.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2008)

Overread said:


> ouch



Ouch? How can you love someone and not know them? She's a nice girl. Newbie's got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 5, 2008)

Overread said:


> cotton candy - somehow I have a feeling it would taste nicer than Alpha - though with a bit of ketchup and a deep frying he might turn out alright,.......... main dish deepfired alpha with ketchup and chips = dessert cotton candy!



He&#8217;s like cotton candy.  You go to a theme park and you wait on the line, which is a pain in the ass.  You finally get there and you watch all the layers building.  You&#8217;re just relieved, but when you bite into it, it&#8217;s just air&#8230; air&#8230; but there&#8217;s some form of substance.  That&#8217;s Alpha&#8230;


----------



## Yemme (Sep 5, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I love Yemme!
> 
> Why? Just cuz I think he/she needs some love, goddamnit!!!!



I'm a female.. thanks for the love... back atcha!:heart:


----------



## Yemme (Sep 5, 2008)

C677T said:


> it would be embarrassing if yemme is not a girl, since I used the purple heart smiley



I'm a woman.:greenpbl:


Thanks Iron Flatline.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 5, 2008)

Cat's out of the bag now.

I was thinking we should do a poll on your gender. There seems to be several he/she references to you Yemme. Oh well, like usual, a day late and a dollar short.


BTW, I always thought you were a nice girl. [EDIT:] woman


Twisted, but nice.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 5, 2008)

Alpha said:


> How can you love someone and not know them?


They&#8217;re called mail order brides.



Alpha said:


> Newbie's got nothing to do with it.



Whatever helps you sleep at night!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 5, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Cat's out of the bag now.
> 
> I was thinking we should do a poll on your gender. There seems to be several he/she references to you Yemme. Oh well, like usual, a day late and a dollar short.
> 
> ...



 Funny...

Why does everyone think I&#8217;m a guy?  What says &#8220;guy&#8221; about me is it my slang?

You guys should be careful though on the internet.  This one guy in another forum was trading pics with this girl and he found the images on the net, it was a porn star.  He blasted her out on the forum.  Sadly, I didn&#8217;t feel bad for him you should never be so trusting of someone you&#8217;ve never met.  I guess that she was really a he.  So sad.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 5, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I guess that she was really a he. So sad.


 I have a sinking feeling that situation has happened more often than many will admit...... and not necessarily just on the internet.  _"Not that there's anything wrong with it".  _I've just been lucky through these many years.  :lmao:


----------



## usayit (Sep 5, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Sadly, I didnt feel bad for him you should never be so trusting of someone youve never met.  I guess that she was really a he.  So sad.



hehehe... I'm sure it happens everywhere....

I'm actually an unemployed street bum with an iphone.


----------



## Overread (Sep 6, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Funny...
> 
> Why does everyone think Im a guy? What says guy about me is it my slang?


 
because this is the internet, where there are no women


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 6, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> People actual use the ignore list? What assholes.


 
Ok, it's official, you owe me a keyboard... I spit tea all over it after taking a big sip and reading your post at the same time. It stopped working shortly after that. 

Cracked me up, though!!


----------



## Yemme (Sep 7, 2008)

Manaheim and Jerry no more snacks around the computer.


----------



## Joves (Sep 7, 2008)

Overread said:


> The ignor list - many here think Alpha is out to get on everyones list if he can
> it means his posts do not appear for you (if he is on your list) and I also belive contact (pms) from him don't work either 0 a way of ignoring a member


 Yeah it does seem so but, I personally love reading his mindless rants. Someone that seems that miserable always makes me feel much better about my life.


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 7, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Manaheim and Jerry no more snacks around the computer.



Keyboards are cheap and easily replaced. 

Keep at it V.I. !


----------



## Battou (Sep 7, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> If anyone feels that the quality of their experience at this club is lacking, use the iggy lists, they are often worth their weight in gold.



Not worth it....it don't weigh a whole hell of a lot...even when it is full


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 7, 2008)

there was another guy on a forum I used to be on that was a lot like Alpha's posting style


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 7, 2008)

The Ignore List is the worst invention ever to hit a community. If you want to see how it plays out on a macro level, jst look at cable news - one half watches Fox, the other CNN, and never the twain shall meet. 

How stupid is that?


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the ignore list!  It totally rocks!  It's so much better than getting aggravated!  It's probably saved me from punching a hole in my LCD more than once.  

With this sites ignore list all you have to do is click "view this message anyway" and you can read it.

There are just some people that rub me the wrong way. They're snide, egocentric, rude, and are here not to learn but to cause trouble, attack others, and prove to everyone what awesome gods they are. When I encounter a person like that I put them on ignore!  It only makes sense!

It's nothing like fox and cnn. I don't even understand that parallel.  It's more like walking away from a person who is standing in the middle of an intersection, holding up traffic, threatening everyone, yelling and being crazy.


----------



## Battou (Sep 8, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> prove to everyone what awesome gods they are.



I'm a god...or so I'm told...too bad it has no influence on my photography


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

hehehe... ignore list +1 :lmao:

But seriously I can laugh at such buttheads for only so long and then they just become a source of aggravation. If you're the type that doesn't get aggravated then no problem. I know myself pretty well though and I'd rather not have the otherwise wonderful experience of being part of a place like TPF ruined by some people (two in my case) who have no socially redeeming qualities.

Life is just too short - the ignore list works! :thumbup:


BTW the ignore list is editable!  For example I recently removed Alpha from mine. (so actually now there's only one name in there).


----------



## pm63 (Sep 8, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I was thinking we should do a poll on your gender. There seems to be several he/she references to you Yemme.



Horny teenage girl with computer, no doubt about it.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

I think middle aged.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 8, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> There are just some people that rub me the wrong way. They're snide, egocentric, rude, and are here not to learn but to cause trouble, attack others, and prove to everyone what awesome gods they are. When I encounter a person like that I put them on ignore!  It only makes sense!



See ... um I don't know how you do that.  I mean really.  I can say I have liked everyone since I've been here.  Some are kind, some are not and that's ok.  We need variety.  But how does one get angry or fed up when we're in virtual reality.

Really how does that happen.  No one  is face to face.  I can't get mad or fed up with someone who's posting their views on the internet.  I have enough people in reality that i need to hate.  I can't even find the time to hate them.  

What makes you care so much to care Bifuricator? How do you do it?  Esplain to mi!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 8, 2008)

Yemme said:


> See ... um I don't know how you do that. I mean really. I can say I have liked everyone since I've been here. Some are kind, some are not and that's ok. We need variety. But how does one get angry or fed up when we're in virtual reality.
> 
> Really how does that happen. No one is face to face. I can't get mad or fed up with someone who's posting their views on the internet. I have enough people in reality that i need to hate. I can't even find the time to hate them.
> 
> What makes you care so much to care Bifuricator? How do you do it? Esplain to mi!


 
I'd say it boils down to peeing and cheerios.

People are way too deeply and emotionally attached to their decisions and choices, and if someone else tells them that maybe they aren't the best... or maybe just fine for them,  but maybe not for everyone, people throw a fricken' hissy fit.

It's really amazingly stupid.

Welcome to teh internetz. :roll:


----------



## Yemme (Sep 8, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I'd say it boils down to peeing and cheerios.
> 
> People are way too deeply and emotionally attached to their decisions and choices, and if someone else tells them that maybe they aren't the best... or maybe just fine for them,  but maybe not for everyone, people throw a fricken' hissy fit.
> 
> ...



And here I was thinking it was a power trip thing....  Thank you Manaheim.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I dunno. I suppose it's a power trip to some degree. But mostly not. For me it's like walking through a beautiful park and seeing a pile of poop in the road ahead. Do you change course to avoid the poop or do you step in it because we need variety?

Hey to each their own. Judging by some films I've seen some people think poop is a sexy turn-on.  I know me. I know what stinks to me and I don't want to deal with it. If "it's all good" as you two seem to be saying then it's also good that I add people who I perceive as "poopy" to my ignore list. 

In my case it's got little or nothing to do with being attached to my decisions, choices, or opinions. I love being challenged and corrected. It's how it's done that makes it a turn on or a turn off. 

If someone just calls everyone who doesn't agree with them an idiot and additionally doesn't even justify their fierce position and comment then to me that stinks. And just like poop if there's allot of it I'm going to try and avoid it. 

I don't want to read someone belittling another. It really bums me out. And I don't like being bummed out!

Nothing more than that.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 8, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Oh I dunno. I suppose it's a power trip to some degree. But mostly not. For me it's like walking through a beautiful park and seeing a pile of poop in the road ahead. Do you change course to avoid the poop or do you step in it because we need variety?
> 
> Hey to each their own. Judging by some films I've seen some people think poop is a sexy turn-on. I know me. I know what stinks to me and I don't want to deal with it. If "it's all good" as you two seem to be saying then it's also good that I add people who I perceive as "poopy" to my ignore list.
> 
> ...


 
You are unique. 

I wish I could turn away more.  I can't stand it when people spout nonsense.  Drives me bonkers.  

In the situation you illustrated there, I would be the guy who grabs the cleaning gear and cleans it up, then tracks down the animal that left the poop and severely (and pointlessly) reprimands it.

I'm also the guy that likely winds up in jail for assault.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 8, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> For me it's like walking through a beautiful park and seeing a pile of poop in the road ahead. Do you change course to avoid the poop or do you step in it because we need variety?



  Poop is a good thing... It's fertilizer it helps things grow...:mrgreen:

Don't be mad at people for they know not what they do... I actually laugh!  But your point is understood.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 8, 2008)

I just wanna say I don't get this thread at all.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

manaheim said:


> You are unique.
> 
> I wish I could turn away more.  I can't stand it when people spout nonsense.  Drives me bonkers.
> 
> ...



Hehe, well hopefully the mods here will keep most of it clean. There's a few individuals that have brown-nosed a mod or two to death and literally have passage to get away with behavior that would normally get any other user banned. 

At the same time over-moderation is a drag too. So far this place is better than most - all things considered.



			
				Yemme said:
			
		

> Don't be mad at people for they know not what they do... I actually laugh! But your point is understood.



Yup! Good advice! :thumbup: I try not to judge the person and only judge the text as objectively as possible. I took Alpha off ignore for example cuz his last few started threads and nearly all his replies were objective and adult without the personal stuff that bums me out so much. 

So to continue the parallel I try not to get mad at the creature that took the dump in the middle of the road but I still try to avoid stepping in it or exposing myself to it. :lmao:

Oh no.... I said 'exposing myself' in a thread with Yemme in it.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 8, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> I just wanna say I don't get this thread at all.




 Stick around it might make sense.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 8, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Oh no.... I said 'exposing myself' in a thread with Yemme in it.



You've been nice since day one... expose all you want ... according to you guys there should be no arousal factor .


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

Only as the cameraman. 

<Bifurcator sings the "I'm too sexy for my hat" song and strips in total seclusion>


----------



## Yemme (Sep 8, 2008)

You tease!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ipZDG6__Zfc[/ame]  

Or the Remix: [ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=q75gREOjyFI[/ame]


----------



## Alpha (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah I see now this is open season on me. 

Fair enough.

Two things.

Being forward and blunt is being forward and blunt. It only becomes aggressive and rude if you believe there is some sort of malice at play. If you think the former necessarily means the latter then you misunderstand me and I do, in fact, belong on your ignore list. If my posts had malice of forethought then it would be patently obvious even to those who don't link the two, and that obviously isn't the case, so perhaps you should re-examine.

Believing that one is right doesn't intrinsically make them narrow minded. I fully consider everyone else's views before considering them wrong (when I do consider them wrong). Sometimes (if you look you'll find it), I do in fact consider myself wrong.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 9, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> The Ignore List is the worst invention ever to hit a community. If you want to see how it plays out on a macro level, jst look at cable news - one half watches Fox, the other CNN, and never the twain shall meet.
> 
> How stupid is that?



Cnn is pretty good but I do prefer Fox news though:thumbup:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 9, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Believing that one is right doesn't intrinsically make them narrow minded. I fully consider everyone else's views before considering them wrong (when I do consider them wrong). Sometimes (if you look you'll find it), I do in fact consider myself wrong.



Yeah your wrong a lot, and rest of us are wrong a lot too. So lets all get along. The only way you could be right more than wrong is if your not human.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 9, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Ah I see now this is open season on me.



See how special you are...... Now that's :heart:!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

C677T said:


> your wrong



My wrong? What about it?


----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2008)

Alpha said:


> My wrong? What about it?


 
 zing!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2008)

oh man I love the word zing.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 19, 2008)

photographers make it obvious what others often forget to see in the world. sometimes ppl are too busy or preoccupied with other worries in a space, at a place, they overlook its beauty until someone else points it out to them. that's what photographers do. i will never stop trying to show the world its own magnificence.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Funny...
> 
> Why does everyone think Im a guy? What says guy about me is it my slang?
> 
> You guys should be careful though on the internet. This one guy in another forum was trading pics with this girl and he found the images on the net, it was a porn star. He blasted her out on the forum. Sadly, I didnt feel bad for him you should never be so trusting of someone youve never met. I guess that she was really a he. So sad.


 
LOL - love the thread...
Confused though - need some clarification from Yemme re the above:
So (i) what is it that makes you think that Alpha is a porn star??? because she blasted you out? and (11) that she is really a he..??
Funny - but I always thought of Alpha as being - y'know... male-ish...
jedo


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, what a thread 

I love you all.. ok, some more than others (also a bit gender specific)


----------



## Yemme (Oct 4, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> LOL - love the thread...
> Confused though - need some clarification from Yemme re the above:
> So (i) what is it that makes you think that Alpha is a porn star??? because she blasted you out? and (11) that she is really a he..??
> Funny - but I always thought of Alpha as being - y'know... male-ish...
> jedo


 

I know maybe I should read this in the morning... Maybe it's my eyes but all I have to say is...

HUH?


----------

